# "Aged" humor/thoughts



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

I used to have a handle on life, but it broke.

Don't take life too seriously; no one gets out alive.

I don't suffer from insanity. I'm enjoying every darn minute of it.

I'm not a complete idiot - some parts are missing.

Earth seems to be the insane asylum for the universe.

I'm out of my mind..... back in five minutes.

Consciousness: the annoying time between naps.

Ever stop to think and forget to start again?

Being "over the hill" is better than being under it.

Wrinkled was not one of the things I wanted to be when I grew up.

Ever get the feeling your "stuff" strutted off without you.

Remember a journey of a thousand miles starts with a cash advance.

The trouble with life is that there is no backround music.

He who dies with the most toys is none-the-less dead.

And finally - I smile because I don't know the the H--- is going on........

eep::angel:ound::hysterical::thumb:


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

This!!!!!


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Shut up I can't see
Listen to that smell


----------



## I_don't_know (Sep 28, 2012)

Micheal said:


> I used to have a handle on life, but it broke.
> 
> Don't take life too seriously; no one gets out alive.
> 
> ...


May I add one: It is bad news when the warranty runs out. from my mom 91 yrs and will be going dancing tonight. She is dating a younger man.:kiss:


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I_don't_know said:


> from my mom 91 yrs and will be going dancing tonight. She is dating a younger man.:kiss:


Now _that's_ how to live life to the fullest! Go Mom!!!!


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

My cousin passed away just short of age 100. He had been line dancing regularly until just a few weeks before.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................My favorite "My get up and go , just got up and went"....., fordy


----------

